# What is this copper thing?



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been asking around, but nobody seems to really know.

 Some guesses have been a slop type bucket, a carrier for coal ash, and some type of urn.  But researching any of those suggestions hasn't come up with anything that looks like this.  I took it to a couple antique shops, but they didn't know, all they could say is that it is old.

 There's not any kind of markings anywhere on it.  It about 15.5 inches tall.  The bottom section is weighted with possibly sand inside.  On opposite sides of the base, it is bent inwards, almost as if it would have slid into something to secure it.  

 Anybody have an idea on what it is?  I haven't tried to clean it.  Not sure whether to leave it be or try to shine it up.

 Rick


----------



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 14, 2013)

looks like an old Indian dabba. For carrying food. The handle construction is typical indian


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 14, 2013)

Portable spittoon ?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 14, 2013)

My first guess would've been for coal ash, but maybe an Ice bucket? (maybe for champagne?) Definitely an odd shape.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 14, 2013)

The cap looks like Brass and the body looks copper, and from this perspective looks tall; when the cap is on does it get in the way of the handle? It may not be original, or otherwise the handle was more for looks than functionality. I like the idea of an ice bucket, or perhaps it was an urn for holding cremated human remains... Nice thought, eh? [8D]


----------



## carling (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help so far.

 I googled the Indian dabba idea, but couldn't find any images that were close.  As far as the other ideas, I've tried searching. Just can't find anything definitive.

 The cap doesn't get in the way of the handle, its just the photos that make it appear as if it does.  It's fully functional.  The cap and bottom base may both be brass, not sure.

 It was found in a basement with a dirt floor, in a large old house, hanging in the corner of one of the little rooms.  Given that, the coal ash idea seemed most likely, but it isn't shaped like the ones you see on-line and it seems like they didn't have lids either.  

 Maybe an old coffee urn?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Rick,  I sent you a couple PM's and came back here to tell you that the style of the bottom could have fit in between two wooden guides on the floor of a buggy or a sled, and if placed under a blanket it would make a good warmer for the passengers.  I have three other types of buggy warmers in my collection now - but none are made of copper.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Hi Rick,  I sent you a couple PM's and came back here to tell you that the style of the bottom could have fit in between two wooden guides on the floor of a buggy or a sled, and if placed under a blanket it would make a good warmer for the passengers.  I have three other types of buggy warmers in my collection now - but none are made of copper.  RED Matthews


That does make some sense. Maybe RR too. Copper is a great heat conductor.


----------



## carling (Jul 19, 2013)

Red,

 I sent you a reply to your emails a couple days ago, so you may want to check your spam folder.

 Rick


----------



## fofa (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh heck, I'll give my 2 cents! My first thought was a portable coal holder for heating. Spoon the red hot coals in and I bet it would add some warmth anywhere it was placed. Under a desk while sitting etc. It's a lovely piece!


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  fofa
> 
> Oh heck, I'll give my 2 cents! My first thought was a portable coal holder for heating. Spoon the red hot coals in and I bet it would add some warmth anywhere it was placed. Under a desk while sitting etc. It's a lovely piece!


 So you came to a Bottle Forum and your 1st post is regarding a copper urn, color me dubious if you don't turn out to be spammer...[8|]


----------

